# Paracord Knife Lanyard??



## dtsoll (May 21, 2006)

I've got a spyderco Kumo and I want to put a paracord lanyard on it, I have some paracord but don't know how to do it. At least to make it look right anyway. Do you have any pics of yours?? Thanks!!! Doug


----------



## Jumpmaster (May 21, 2006)

Farther down on this page...
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=106012

If you want, I can make one for you and send it ...tell me what colors you like, what style, and how long you'd like it to be.

JM-99


----------



## parnass (May 21, 2006)

Fobs and Lanyards for knives FAQ with photos:

http://www.xmission.com/~phatch/fobnlanyard

Chris Reeve coil knot tying instructions:

http://www.chrisreeve.com/knotright.htm


and

http://www.chrisreeve.com/knotleft.htm


----------



## ghostrider (May 22, 2006)

Here’s a few links you can look at. The second one is mainly for instructions and resources. It can save you looking through the first one. If you have any questions I’d be happy to help.



http://spyderco.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15815



http://spyderco.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18317



Boondoggleman is listed on those threads, and he is a great place to start.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 22, 2006)

Sorry OT.
dtsoll how do you like the kumo and its sheath?


----------



## dtsoll (May 22, 2006)

Ghostreaction, I really like the knife but the kydex sheath I don't really know about. I'm not sure I trust it will stay in the sheath if I were running or jumping or............. Just doesn't seem to fit all that securely!! I would hate to have that pointy rascal dive bombin my calve muscle!!!! Doug


----------



## dtsoll (May 22, 2006)

Jumpmaster, I appreciate your offer, PM sent!! CPFers are great people!! Doug


----------



## dtsoll (May 27, 2006)

Update on the sheath issue, you have to be smarter than the knife and sheath and apparently I'm not. I wasn't pushing the knife in the sheath far enough, thus it didn't seem secure. So, if you push the knife in far enough, it is plenty secure and shouldn't come out inadvertently!!! Also, Jumpmaster, thanks a bunch for the lanyard offer, I really appreciate it!!! Doug


----------



## dtsoll (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm certainly no photographer but jumpmaster does great work!!!


----------

